
Cloud Pricing: An *aaS Backwards Ecosystem - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/07/05/cloud-pricing-a-case-of-developers-being-stuck-with-an-aas-backwards-system/
======
alttab
So what happens when you get a bunch of companies that are resource intensive
but don't have a lot of users?

Plus, many companies define a "user" differently depending on their goals.

I agree that cloud pricing is unattractive. Keeping in mind however that many
startups spend most of their initial time in development mode with low user
counts in production could quickly fill the service infrastructure up with a
bunch of unsuccessful freeloaders.

